# Noticeable Decline in Collectible Sales



## Corrie (Mar 29, 2017)

I've already made thread(s) about this in the past but it's fun to talk about so here's another one!

So lately, as I'm sure you've all noticed, the collectible prices have went down _a lot_. I've also noticed that a lot of people can't seem to sell their collectibles. I'm not sure of the reason. What do you guys think?

Do people just not care about collectibles anymore or what? 

_Note: I'm comparing 2016-2017 to 2014-2015._


----------



## cIementine (Mar 29, 2017)

i just feel like activity and energy has decreased in general, so not as many people are coming on at all, never mind for collectibles. i think maybe at easter if there are any egg collectibles this might boost the action around here a bit, but i just think people aren't as bothered about collectibles any more and come here just to talk or do acnl stuff.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 29, 2017)

yea, i guess people dont want them anymore, plus the nosedive in prices


----------



## ZetaFunction (Mar 30, 2017)

There are still a _lot_ of smaller sales, so I wouldn't say that the market is completely dried up.  In the past two weeks, I've collected info on about 20 sales, but they're all about 1k and below.  I think it's also the lack of tbt people are willing to spend on collectibles, since I've noticed there's a few people who're trying to collect a lot, but stop once they hit the collectibles worth 1k+.  That, and the fact that most others on here don't really care about them.

Until we get some collectible bigshots who know how to manipulate and stimulate the market, or we get some awesome colleggtables, I can see this going only downhill till the next direct.


----------



## Flare (Mar 30, 2017)

This is mostly because earning TBT can be quite difficult without a shop of sorts.

Also, there aren't any restocks of the collectibles in the store, which hinders this as well.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 30, 2017)

I know this may not be a popular idea, but I would suggest redistribution of TBT Bells from the richer members. It's not to punish them for greed (heck, they're not even greedy), but it's to stimulate the collectible market. If that happens, members would either have rare collectibles like pinwheels or a ton of TBT. If they don't have very many TBT Bells, but they have rarer collectibles, they have to sell their rarer collectibles to get a ton of TBT. And if one has a lot of TBT, but no rare collectibles, they have to spend their TBT to get them. The lack of TBT in the circulation isn't even contributed by greed. A lot of the richer members are inactive these days, which means less TBT in circulation.

If I had 30,000 TBT, I would host a free grab giveaway where everyone participating gets 1,000 TBT. I do want to hold at least 10,000 TBT, but I don't want to hold 100,000 TBT.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 30, 2017)

No people, no buyers. It's been pretty dead these last few weeks.


----------



## Silversea (Mar 30, 2017)

Bowie said:


> No people, no buyers. It's been pretty dead these last few weeks.



This, imo.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 30, 2017)

It's because tbt currency isn't very useful after the ban of all real world currency related items.

- - - Post Merge - - -

All I can buy is like art or animal crossing stuff.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 30, 2017)

Danielkang2 said:


> It's because tbt currency isn't very useful after the ban of all real world currency related items.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> All I can buy is like art or animal crossing stuff.



That's true too. Not to mention, but even those aren't worth spending TBT on. Selling art for real money has became an increasing trend, so you can't really get art for TBT Bells. And for the Animal Crossing stuff, people mostly got the items they wanted, and the game is over three years old (it's turning four quite soon, when the fifth tarantula season begins).

TBT Bells and collectibles kept this site popular for a while. But the site is not as big as it used to be since TBT Bells and collectibles are losing popularity, ACNL is getting less popular due to aging, and the spike of politics threads and controversial threads in Brewster's. We do need to start having more stuff people would ask for TBT Bells for and not just AC items, Pokemon, collectibles, and art. And bring in more rare collectibles too.


----------



## vel (Mar 30, 2017)

everyone has the stuff they want, no one wants to buy extra, that's what i think at least.


----------



## Justin (Mar 30, 2017)

Apple2012 said:


> I know this may not be a popular idea, but I would suggest redistribution of TBT Bells from the richer members. It's not to punish them for greed (heck, they're not even greedy), but it's to stimulate the collectible market. If that happens, members would either have rare collectibles like pinwheels or a ton of TBT. If they don't have very many TBT Bells, but they have rarer collectibles, they have to sell their rarer collectibles to get a ton of TBT. And if one has a lot of TBT, but no rare collectibles, they have to spend their TBT to get them. The lack of TBT in the circulation isn't even contributed by greed. A lot of the richer members are inactive these days, which means less TBT in circulation.
> 
> If I had 30,000 TBT, I would host a free grab giveaway where everyone participating gets 1,000 TBT. I do want to hold at least 10,000 TBT, but I don't want to hold 100,000 TBT.



Apple2012 supporting wealth redistribution? I never thought I'd see the day.

Do you support this in America too?



Joking aside, I think it just reflects general decline in forum activity. As someone who's been here for far too long, it's the inevitable Animal Crossing cycle kicking in, just far later than we're used to. With the previous big releases of Wild World and City Folk, the forum's activity would usually reach a point of decline after about a year and a half or so. Then things would spike up again with the next upcoming game. With New Leaf, this never really happened at any point up until finally maybe now. Sure we've had a few releases technically, but it's hard to say how much the spin-offs really inspire activity outside of the first couple weeks.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 30, 2017)

I think changing the format of the trading boards has also had the (unintended) impact of diminishing collectibles interest to some degree.  Previously, when the main trading boards were based upon IGB or tbt, i think there was some natural cross-pollination of interests when members who intended to be more game-focused hit the tbt market board to do some item trading and perhaps picked up some collectibles interest too.  Now, however, with the trading boards divided by subject matter, fewer of the game-focused members encounter collectibles threads.  This is likely most pronounced among the newer members who came to the site after the ACNL update...


----------



## Jacob (Mar 30, 2017)

I think a main reason for the decline in collectible sales is the absence of tbt actually being produced now that the welcome bells are gone. When more people join the site the bells already in circulation get distributed thinner each time a transaction is made, and with the cut down on tbt generated by polls, some forum boards, etc., its hard to accumulate enough tbt to buy collectibles that used to seem extremely cheap.
I'd be buying a lot more collectibles if I had the bells, so I don't think it's due solely on the decline in members. 

I think there should be a new way to produce bells, possibly raise the amount we can earn from generating a post from ~10 to ~30-50 cap per post (also allow mafia players to earn bells!!). Something needs to be changed, in my opinion, before a new game releases and this placed gets flooded with TBT-less members trying to buy the add-ons, items, or collectibles they want- seashells will only help them for a limited time.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 30, 2017)

Jacob said:


> I think a main reason for the decline in collectible sales is the absence of tbt actually being produced now that the welcome bells are gone. When more people join the site the bells already in circulation get distributed thinner each time a transaction is made, and with the cut down on tbt generated by polls, some forum boards, etc., its hard to accumulate enough tbt to buy collectibles that used to seem extremely cheap.
> I'd be buying a lot more collectibles if I had the bells, so I don't think it's due solely on the decline in members.
> 
> I think there should be a new way to produce bells, possibly raise the amount we can earn from generating a post from ~10 to ~30-50 cap per post (also allow mafia players to earn bells!!). Something needs to be changed, in my opinion, before a new game releases and this placed gets flooded with TBT-less members trying to buy the add-ons, items, or collectibles they want- seashells will only help them for a limited time.



Jacob for mod, these ideas are revolutionary


----------



## Aquari (Mar 30, 2017)

looks like we're on the verge of a tbt depression


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 31, 2017)

Jacob said:


> I think a main reason for the decline in collectible sales is the absence of tbt actually being produced now that the welcome bells are gone. When more people join the site the bells already in circulation get distributed thinner each time a transaction is made, and with the cut down on tbt generated by polls, some forum boards, etc., its hard to accumulate enough tbt to buy collectibles that used to seem extremely cheap.
> I'd be buying a lot more collectibles if I had the bells, so I don't think it's due solely on the decline in members.
> 
> I think there should be a new way to produce bells, possibly raise the amount we can earn from generating a post from ~10 to ~30-50 cap per post (also allow mafia players to earn bells!!). Something needs to be changed, in my opinion, before a new game releases and this placed gets flooded with TBT-less members trying to buy the add-ons, items, or collectibles they want- seashells will only help them for a limited time.



That could work too, but that would cause inflation. My distribution plan works too, but by even suggesting that, that would make me look like a communist or socialist (something I would never be). But I was suggesting it because if you quit TBT or not use it too often, what would the point of owning a lot of TBT be. I would be okay if you wouldn't give up your TBT before quitting or going on hiatus with 5,000 TBT on hand or in total, but if you have more (like 30,000 TBT) and not be active, that's still a lot. Not to mention, but some artists make tons of TBT by selling art, and they hardly spend their bells. If you have lots and nothing to spend on, what would you actually do with your TBT? Would you hoard it, save it in case you want something big, or give away to get more TBT into circulation? I don't want a lot of TBT so I can buy a pinwheel collectible or Pokeball. I want a Pokeball or pinwheel because I can sell them for a lot. Granted, I do want to own at least 10,000 TBT, but if I had much more than that in 1,000 TBT increments, I would host giveaways or buy silly art (like a restaurant with Eevees as customers and eevolutions as employees).


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 31, 2017)

Even when animal crossing was dead this form was alive and bustling because of how much value tbt currency had. Most of the inactive members right now are from the tbt marketplace.


----------



## seliph (Mar 31, 2017)

Tell Jingle to share the wealth problem solved


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 31, 2017)

we can't have a redistribution of wealth

tbt is a capitalist economy, which means we have to emulate it like real life capitalism. problems and all

- - - Post Merge - - -



Justin said:


> Joking aside, I think it just reflects general decline in forum activity. As someone who's been here for far too long, it's the inevitable Animal Crossing cycle kicking in, just far later than we're used to. With the previous big releases of Wild World and City Folk, the forum's activity would usually reach a point of decline after about a year and a half or so. Then things would spike up again with the next upcoming game. With New Leaf, this never really happened at any point up until finally maybe now. Sure we've had a few releases technically, but it's hard to say how much the spin-offs really inspire activity outside of the first couple weeks.



it's rather hilarious how this is kicking in coming off the of the heels of the welcome amiibo update


----------



## Jake (Mar 31, 2017)

I think we should just remove TBT bells and collectibles completely


----------



## Justin (Mar 31, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> it's rather hilarious how this is kicking in coming off the of the heels of the welcome amiibo update



I'd argue the update is kind of akin to the spin-off releases. They're fun and many will enjoy them but they won't capture your attention for months straight like the mainline games can.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 31, 2017)

Justin said:


> I'd argue the update is kind of akin to the spin-off releases. They're fun and many will enjoy them but they won't capture your attention for months straight like the mainline games can.



I guess we'll have to wait for Animal Crossing Switch. Even I would want a game like that.

I was kinda glad that we didn't get a core AC game on the Wii U and got a spin-off instead. The problem is that the Wii U was failing, and Animal Crossing has become unbearable to play on a home console, at least for me. But since the Switch can be played as a handheld or a console, I think a core Animal Crossing game would be perfect for that. But we'll have to wait until 2018 or even 2019 for that, then Bell Tree will become more popular than it is now.

You guys could also release more new collectibles, including animated collectibles like the Mario star when Super Mario Oddessey comes out. Because some of the older collectibles, no matter what you're asking for, will not sell at all. The demand system is more extreme here than in real life. When a collectible is super high in demand (like the party popper), almost nobody would sell their collectible no matter how much you're willingly to buy it. When a collectible is super low in demand (like the purple feather), nobody would want to buy it, even priced at 1 bell. The reason was that older collectibles lose demand when it's not as rare as it used to be.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 31, 2017)

things might be different had a new pokeball been released to celebrate Sun/Moon, i think a lot of people were disappointed that didn't occur.  

but I for one am at least looking forward to the long-rumored and long-anticipated release of Pierrot collectibles tomorrow, and to the stimulation they will provide to the TBT collectibles market!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 31, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> things might be different had a new pokeball been released to celebrate Sun/Moon, i think a lot of people were disappointed that didn't occur.
> 
> but I for one am at least looking forward to the long-rumored and long-anticipated release of Pierrot collectibles tomorrow, and to the stimulation they will provide to the TBT collectibles market!



Yeah, we were let down by the lack of Pokeballs released on the day Sun & Moon came out. I even asked why, but that's one of the few questions the staff will never answer. If you are a moderator or project staff member, you are not allowed to tell whether or not a collectible is gonna be restocked. You're also not allowed to tell what's at the event until the event starts.

I also wish they can make the avatar height extension available for all members or at least the older members with more posts to buy, but even if one admins said nothing is impossible, the mods said that the avatar height extension decision is set in stone and is never gonna change. Trust me, you're more likely to see a 13th month added to the Gregorian Calendar than you are to see the avatar height extension be made to all users rather than staff only.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 31, 2017)

you don't need collectibles when yours are FIRE
<-----
except when Easter happens and I need all the freaking eggs


----------



## Chicha (Mar 31, 2017)

I wish there could be a way to have collectibles not be sorted by date. I'd like to buy more collectibles but having to look for specific dates to look nice is a bit of a pain. It limits a lot of potential line-ups. I do think having restocks of somewhat rare collectibles once a month or every other month could maybe help bring new and older members on their toes. 

I do agree getting more bells per post could help members afford more collectibles and stimulate the market.


----------



## Flare (Mar 31, 2017)

What's the interest button for?

If it's for giving someone free TBT based on how much one has, then perhaps this is a chance to return it temporarily.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 31, 2017)

Flare said:


> What's the interest button for?
> 
> If it's for giving someone free TBT based on how much one has, then perhaps this is a chance to return it temporarily.



Yeah, it's to give people free TBT based on how much is stored. But it has been shut down for a few reasons. I can name two:

1. People were pooling in TBT bells to create large amounts and collecting large interests. This is abuse of the system.
2. The interest system (based on its structure) only benefitted the absurdly rich, making them even richer, as it is systematically useless for everyone else.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 31, 2017)

at this point it's just there to remind people not to abuse things, or else everyone will be punished for it


maybe it's time we brought back everyone's favorite annual event

the event where the site's servers break in half and a good majority of the people end up miserable

a limited collectibles restock

now feat. HYBRIDS!!!!!!


----------



## Flare (Mar 31, 2017)

Apple2012 said:


> Yeah, it's to give people free TBT based on how much is stored. But it has been shut down for a few reasons. I can name two:
> 
> 1. People were pooling in TBT bells to create large amounts and collecting large interests. This is abuse of the system.
> 2. The interest system (based on its structure) only benefitted the absurdly rich, making them even richer, as it is systematically useless for everyone else.


Perhaps there is a way to reverse that?
Instead the poor will receive more bells, while the rich would receive very little to none.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Then again, it would probably still be abused to hell and back. :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

Unless stored bells in both "pocket" and "ATM" would be added up altogether, which could help prevent abuse.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 31, 2017)

since the interest depends on your bank deposit amount, there isn't really any reliable way to do this

plus it'd just likely lead to certain people pooling money off to someone else that they trust, so they could claim maximum interest. then have their previously pooled funds transferred back to them afterwards


----------



## Flare (Mar 31, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> since the interest depends on your bank deposit amount, there isn't really any reliable way to do this
> 
> plus it'd just likely lead to certain people pooling money off to someone else that they trust, so they could claim maximum interest. then have their previously pooled funds transferred back to them afterwards


Hmm...
Then I'm not sure what else can be done...
Hopefully a possible new AC game could help resolve this issue.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 31, 2017)

The problem with everyone having access to the rare collectibles is that it makes the collectible's worth go down so it'll end up not being worth anything.


----------



## seliph (Apr 1, 2017)

The fleas took all our tbt to start a circus


----------



## Rasha (Apr 1, 2017)

really? well isn't that wonderful


----------



## glow (Apr 3, 2017)

*a lot of people that were making the collectible "economy" thrive don't really care anymore

*the increased amount of collectibles in circulation depreciates the rarity and value

*acnl isn't as popular

*a lot of the new collectibles suck


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 4, 2017)

glow said:


> *a lot of people that were making the collectible "economy" thrive don't really care anymore
> 
> *the increased amount of collectibles in circulation depreciates the rarity and value
> 
> ...



Are you sure about the last one?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 4, 2017)

glow said:


> *a lot of the new collectibles suck



What are you talking about?  These fleas are boss.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 4, 2017)

The flea is easily the best collectible I've ever purchased, and I'm not easily led by new releases (hence why I have so many TBT Bells).


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 9, 2017)

I want more deserts.

If we make a thread that gets thousands of posts, the staff will hear us!

Lets hear it for idk..um..Cupcake?

Cupcake cupcake cupcake

Chocolate Cupcakes and watermelon cupcakes and cupcakes covered in sugar and jelly and frosting!

Chocolate Cupcakes and acron cupcakes and cupcakes covered in fruit juice and cereal

LET US BE HEARD!


----------



## Jake (May 9, 2017)

Issi said:


> I want more *deserts*.
> 
> ...
> 
> LET US BE HEARD!


You have been heard.


----------



## lars708 (May 9, 2017)

Bahamut said:


> really? well isn't that wonderful



Aren't u the one who needed bells to buy tons of hammers...

And yeah personally I stopped caring about collectibles quite some time ago, I think my current line up of collectibles is fine, no need to change it imo.


----------



## Mu~ (May 9, 2017)

I don't really care about collectibles, except if they're some kind of prize after a hard work done, like for example the Easter eggs. But I'd never use my TBT to buy them when I could buy much more valuable stuff such as furniture,  villagers or art.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 9, 2017)

It's because most people on here have so little TBT and only the rich have collectibles worth selling.  The prices of those collectibles skyrocket due to the rich sellers wanting to become even more rich, but they fail to sell anything since almost everyone else is too broke to purchase them.  So you've got sellers failing to sell their collectibles because poor people who want to buy can't.


----------



## lars708 (May 9, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> It's because most people on here have so little TBT and only the rich have collectibles worth selling.  The prices of those collectibles skyrocket due to the rich sellers wanting to become even more rich, but they fail to sell anything since almost everyone else is too broke to purchase them.  So you've got sellers failing to sell their collectibles because poor people who want to buy can't.



Yeah true but this isn't a new problem right? When I first joined there were users with very few TBT Bells as well.


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 9, 2017)

Jake said:


> You have been heard.



that's not a desert collectible



this is a desert collectible


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 9, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> that's not a desert collectible
> 
> View attachment 198760
> 
> this is a desert collectible



Please mods make this a real thing

A Savannah collectible would be just amazing


----------



## lars708 (May 9, 2017)

Lucanosa said:


> Please mods make this a real thing
> 
> A Savannah collectible would be just amazing



It just needs a little border and it'd fit right in with the other collectibles


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 9, 2017)

lars708 said:


> It just needs a little border and it'd fit right in with the other collectibles



oh whoops, you're right



there, now it's good


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 9, 2017)

Omg XD I find this so hilarious


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 9, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> oh whoops, you're right
> 
> View attachment 198761
> 
> there, now it's good



10/10
would buy 6 copies for a desert line-up

mods please, collectible restock and/or release the desert or riot


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 9, 2017)

Lucanosa said:


> 10/10
> would buy 6 copies for a desert line-up
> 
> mods please, collectible restock and/or release the desert or riot



I totally want that to be a real collectible.


----------



## Corrie (May 9, 2017)

I'm actually curious to see how much lower collectible prices will drop.


----------



## oath2order (May 9, 2017)

Corrie said:


> I'm actually curious to see how much lower collectible prices will drop.



I've never been actually good with tracking prices. What're the feathers like these days?


----------



## Corrie (May 9, 2017)

oath2order said:


> I've never been actually good with tracking prices. What're the feathers like these days?



Actually, I don't think the feathers have moved much compared to other collectibles. http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?408430-Average-Collectible-Values-UPDATE-5-7


----------



## oath2order (May 9, 2017)

Corrie said:


> Actually, I don't think the feathers have moved much compared to other collectibles. http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?408430-Average-Collectible-Values-UPDATE-5-7



Dammit and that's the only thing I would be able to actually remember prices on lmao with that white feather


----------

